# Top Speed of 05' Pathfinder



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I am just wondering what is the top speed of 2005 Pathy because mine is a SE and it is equipped with T-speed tire (BFG Long Trail); while the XE and LE have General Grabbers which are S-speed. There are more choices in S-speed tires but the manual said when changing tires, it should be same or higher speed rating. So, do I need T-speed tires in SE?

p.s. I DO NOT encourage you guys to go on the freeway to try the top speed of your Pathy and I DO NOT held any responsibility for any speed tickets or damages done to your car! :thumbup:


----------



## SLVRPATH (Mar 19, 2003)

I've got an 02 path and my top speed is 105mph governed...there is plenty more a stock pathy could go. I would say the new ones are in that area as well. my explorer sport trac is 100mph governd (garbage!!! that why its my hauling $h!t truck haha) my moms rx300 is 110 governed, my 94 honda passport was 115mph drag limited


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

i got a 90 pathfinder and i buried the needle. the speedometer reads 100mph so im guessin i got it to like 103mph then the radar detector went off so i hit the brakes :thumbup:


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

wow, i was in a Jeep Wrangler going 80 and i was shitting my pants. the thing felt like it was about to take off. for high speed runs i recommend low to the ground :cheers:


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

yeah, I cannot imagine what would be like riding in a truck going 100mph. I am just curious about the top speed of the new Pathy coz I cannot find it in the brochure nor the Nissan website.


----------



## SLVRPATH (Mar 19, 2003)

Marius said:


> wow, i was in a Jeep Wrangler going 80 and i was shitting my pants. the thing felt like it was about to take off. for high speed runs i recommend low to the ground :cheers:


You may feel that way in a jeep but in my pathfinder I can hit 105 with out a problem!! I prefer high speeds in a little higher car in that way you can see where you have to change lanes...haha those little rice rockets aint got shit on me!


----------



## SLVRPATH (Mar 19, 2003)

patrick39 said:


> yeah, I cannot imagine what would be like riding in a truck going 100mph. I am just curious about the top speed of the new Pathy coz I cannot find it in the brochure nor the Nissan website.


Nissan wont tell you the top speed. you have to check car and driver or other magazines that do reviews and road test. I checked car and driver and they dont say yet either. But the new pathys got 5 gears!! I would have to say 115 or 120 mps is the top speed.


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

just go to google.com or another search engine and search top speed for o5 pathfinder. you will definatly find it.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

SLVRPATH said:


> You may feel that way in a jeep but in my pathfinder I can hit 105 with out a problem!! I prefer high speeds in a little higher car in that way you can see where you have to change lanes...haha those little rice rockets aint got shit on me!


I agree. In fact, I need to watch my speedometer to stay under 80 (and I have calibrated). 80 doesn't feel fast in a Pathy or Xterra, in my opinion. Of course 80 isn't unusual 'round here. Though I did get stopped once doing 80 and got a written warning for not wearing my seatbelt - seriously.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

I got just over 100 in my 05 Pathy the other day and it was still pulling hard. I am going to guess it will be governed around 110. My last 2 cars have been governed at about 108-110 for both of them (01 Toyota Tundra and 03 Honda Pilot)


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I think the top speed is around 109mph..... but that figure is based on European model with 2.5 cdi engine.


----------



## 06PathyOn22's (Aug 24, 2006)

I have an 06' Pathfinder and I had it up to 120 the other day. I bought it new a couple of days ago so I really wasn't getting on it, but I think it will go faster than that.


----------



## sgott17 (Oct 18, 2005)

i don't like to drive fast but on I 95 coming back from my trip I got pissed with some car I couldn't get around so i gunned it and that thing pulls away at 100 looked down and i was doing 110 and still more to go! Wouldn't think about turning the wheel at that speed!


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

DUMB ASS TRUCKS AND SUVS WERE MEANT FOR OFF ROADING NOT TOP SPEED LEAVE THAT TO THE SUPRAS, SKYLINES, LAMBOS, BUGATI VERYON, PAGNI ZONDA, KOENIGSEGG, FERRARI, TOP SPEED WERE MEANT FOR CARS NOT TRUCKS OR SUVS.


----------



## dirtdog (Jun 20, 2006)

I had the speedo pegged

must have been doing 140 or so.


----------



## brucemoose2 (Jan 22, 2006)

I hope you're all talking about driving that fast on a track. Any of you who are driving your pathfinders over 100 mph on public roads should do everyone else a favor and knock it off. I'm not one to preach, but you're needlessly endangering the lives of others, without their consent. If you want to drive that fast, take it to the track.


----------



## quashun (Jan 4, 2006)

Your life is also in danger from people driving with DVD players, navigation systems and cell phones. Just driving is dangerous because we are all human and make mistakes.

I think everyone here is an adult and they do not need to be told that driving-a huge box- fast is dangerous. Hopefully if they ever have to or want to it is just for a very short distance, I too have driven my 05 over 100 a few times. Three times to pass slow vehicles and once after I bought it to see how fast it would go, but it isn't a regular thing. Amazingly though it handled quite well at those speeds.


----------



## brucemoose2 (Jan 22, 2006)

quashun said:


> Your life is also in danger from people driving with DVD players, navigation systems and cell phones. Just driving is dangerous because we are all human and make mistakes.
> 
> I think everyone here is an adult and they do not need to be told that driving-a huge box- fast is dangerous. Hopefully if they ever have to or want to it is just for a very short distance, I too have driven my 05 over 100 a few times. Three times to pass slow vehicles and once after I bought it to see how fast it would go, but it isn't a regular thing. Amazingly though it handled quite well at those speeds.


I hope you're still able to convince yourself that it's ok if someone you know or maybe even you are killed as a result of someone testing the top speed of their new car on the highway.


----------



## quashun (Jan 4, 2006)

Not once did I ever say that it was ok. I was just making the point that scolding people on an anonymous forum will not chage how they drive everyday. I have had mine my Pathfinder for a year and have only reached those speeds four times and for very short distances away form congestion. Additionally you don't have to be travelling 100+mph to kill someone legal speeds of 65-70mph will kill too.


----------



## brucemoose2 (Jan 22, 2006)

quashun said:


> Not once did I ever say that it was ok. I was just making the point that scolding people on an anonymous forum will not chage how they drive everyday. I have had mine my Pathfinder for a year and have only reached those speeds four times and for very short distances away form congestion. Additionally you don't have to be travelling 100+mph to kill someone legal speeds of 65-70mph will kill too.


Clearly you think it's ok if you've done it 4 times... unless you did it to outrun some psychopathic killer or other dangerous situation, 4 times. Let's just move on. You're not making sense and eventually you're just going to back yourself into a corner.


----------



## dirtdog (Jun 20, 2006)

No I do it on roads

ain't no fun unless people are around to stare in awe .


----------



## quashun (Jan 4, 2006)

Last post on this subject as I know that going back in forth is pointless and irritating to others. To be Crystal Clear 100+mph is dangerous as I stated in the 1st post, we didn't need anyone to point that out. The Subejct of the original post was concerning the top speed of the 05 not whether driving fast was safe. 

Yes I made the decision on those 4 occasions to speed; not the safest thing to do and not something I regularly do, but if I feel that I need to do it again (if for passing or "outrun some psychopathic killer or other dangerous situation") I will do it again without first consulting other drivers on the road and I will slow down after I am finished. Again this truck handles well at those speeds.


----------



## MrGame (Jun 8, 2005)

I hit 110 going down a hill in my 01, so I'd say the governed speed was about 108. I never did it again, because it was SCARY on a bridge because the wind felt like it was going to throw me off the side of it


----------



## Floatingpathy (Oct 31, 2010)

dirtdog said:


> No I do it on roads
> 
> ain't no fun unless people are around to stare in awe .


And to smoke those people behind you and in front of you pissing you off. I have the SE '05 it will still pick up quick at about 75-90 and you will push almost 110 easy not knowing


----------



## pathfounder (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread, I got a kick out of almost all of the posts.


----------



## riv (Nov 4, 2010)

Never drove my pathy beyond 100mph... but in germany saw a few times people driving Nissan Patrol (I believe it is bigger then Pathy) at 200+kph, which is 125mph or more for long runs.

BTW. Regarding the speeding - Germany has relax laws for highway speeds and I don't think the crash or kill rate is higher then in here. I think it is not about the speed but about people's knowledge of the damage they could cause and ability to handle the speed.


----------



## pathfounder (Nov 16, 2009)

The places in Germany where there is no speed limit have arrow-straight roads, good visibility, and are maintained to a very high standard.

Dropping the same cars and the same drivers here in North America, and getting them to drive at those speeds would still cause a ton of accidents.

Not only that, but whenever there is a crash on the Autobahn, it is a complete bloodbath.


----------



## riv (Nov 4, 2010)

completely agree. but some US highways are very comparable to their autobahn... hope to have the same here in US... but don't think will happen in my life


----------



## 07PathfinderNISMO (May 8, 2021)

patrick39 said:


> I am just wondering what is the top speed of 2005 Pathy because mine is a SE and it is equipped with T-speed tire (BFG Long Trail); while the XE and LE have General Grabbers which are S-speed. There are more choices in S-speed tires but the manual said when changing tires, it should be same or higher speed rating. So, do I need T-speed tires in SE?
> 
> p.s. I DO NOT encourage you guys to go on the freeway to try the top speed of your Pathy and I DO NOT held any responsibility for any speed tickets or damages done to your car! 👍


I floored it and got to about 116 mph on a long straightaway with good visibility, nobody was around and I wanted to see what it could do. It felt pretty good, but I didn't wanna pass the speed rating of the tires, so I pulled out. Definately had more in it.


----------



## 07PathfinderNISMO (May 8, 2021)

hotimports411 said:


> DUMB ASS TRUCKS AND SUVS WERE MEANT FOR OFF ROADING NOT TOP SPEED LEAVE THAT TO THE SUPRAS, SKYLINES, LAMBOS, BUGATI VERYON, PAGNI ZONDA, KOENIGSEGG, FERRARI, TOP SPEED WERE MEANT FOR CARS NOT TRUCKS OR SUVS.


_Laughs in Urus
Laughs in Ram SRT-10_


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Top speed of a 2005 Pathfinder LE AWD is reportedly 147 mph. 0-60 mph is 8.1 secs. Quarter mile is 14.4 seconds:






2005 Nissan Pathfinder LE 0-60 Times, Top Speed, Specs, Quarter Mile, and Wallpapers - MyCarSpecs United States / USA


All specifications, colors, performance and fuel economy data of 2005 Nissan Pathfinder LE, including acceleration times 0-60 mph, 0-100 km/h, quarter mile, half mile time, top speed, mileage and fuel economy, dimensions, safety, comfort, and more.



www.mycarspecs.com


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

hotimports411 said:


> DUMB ASS TRUCKS AND SUVS WERE MEANT FOR OFF ROADING NOT TOP SPEED LEAVE THAT TO THE SUPRAS, SKYLINES, LAMBOS, BUGATI VERYON, PAGNI ZONDA, KOENIGSEGG, FERRARI, TOP SPEED WERE MEANT FOR CARS NOT TRUCKS OR SUVS.


Okay, that was from 2006, but hmmmmmm... I don't think so!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess he never heard of the Lamborghini Urus, the Bentley Bentayga or even the Jeep Grand Cherolee Trackhawk? How about the Porche Cayenne Turbo?


----------



## 07PathfinderNISMO (May 8, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> Top speed of a 2005 Pathfinder LE AWD is reportedly 147 mph. 0-60 mph is 8.1 secs. Quarter mile is 14.4 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 147 mph is a big claim... I don't think a stock Pathy could do that though, the most I've seen for a stock Pathfinder without the limiter is like 135 mph . It would have to have a limiter delete and a couple of other mods, especially to get that 14.4 second quarter mile time. But that 8.1 second 0 to 60 doesn't seem right when you compare other cars that run a mid 14, like a Ford Edge ST. So I don't know about the accuracy of these claims.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

07PathfinderNISMO said:


> Wow, 147 mph is a big claim... I don't think a stock Pathy could do that though, the most I've seen for a stock Pathfinder without the limiter is like 135 mph . It would have to have a limiter delete and a couple of other mods, especially to get that 14.4 second quarter mile time. But that 8.1 second 0 to 60 doesn't seem right when you compare other cars that run a mid 14, like a Ford Edge ST. So I don't know about the accuracy of these claims.


I have a 2006 LE AWD. Yeah, that 14.4 second time seemed a bit quick to me, too. I have some basic mods and I believe my tuner showed higher times than that, but I forget what the times were. Of course, I was running down the highway and not on a track. That said, mine also has over 210,000 miles on it, so I don't know how much performance has been lost over the last 15-years, either!


----------



## 07PathfinderNISMO (May 8, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> I have a 2006 LE AWD. Yeah, that 14.4 second time seemed a bit quick to me, too. I have some basic mods and I believe my tuner showed higher times than that, but I forget what the times were. Of course, I was running down the highway and not on a track. That said, mine also has over 210,000 miles on it, so I don't know how much performance has been lost over the last 15-years, either!


Yeah, That's why I like my seafoam, my pathy has 166k miles and it runs like a dream from intake, gas, and crank case cleaning lol. High miles can get your numbers down. 14.4 I think is achievable with full boltons and a limiter delete, and probably if you take out the third and/or second row, and probably the spare tire. I've seen crew cab frontys do it, so it is possible. Heck, theres a video of a 2006 Pathfinder SE with just a CAI and a bullydog tuner run a 15.1, and gapped a 2005 Mustang V6.


----------

